# illusion



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

Q: Are these characters raised or depressed? Lighting can make you wonder? I shot this photo of my pistol and even though I know they are depressed and try to see them as such, I still keep seeing them as raised. Weird.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

That's odd. Looks raised to me too.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I can see them as both...kind of a cool pic, actually. Try consciously thinking of the light coming from the right, to see them as stamped instead of raised.

KG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a well-known optical illusion.
Sometimes, to resolve the issue, looking at the picture upside-down makes it come out right. That's because when it's upside-down your brain doesn't focus so completely on the meaning of the letters, so you're more able to resolve the matter as a pure pattern.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> This is a well-known optical illusion.
> Sometimes, to resolve the issue, looking at the picture upside-down makes it come out right. That's because when it's upside-down your brain doesn't focus so completely on the meaning of the letters, so you're more able to resolve the matter as a pure pattern.


Your right Steve. I stood on my head in front of my monitor and can clearly see these are raised letters. Whew, glad that's solved, but now I got an opthalmic migraine and I am seeing all kinds of colored crystals floating in space.
Eli :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No, no, no, *Eli*...
You're supposed to turn _the computer_ over.

But that's OK-you've now qualified yourself to take a yoga class.
Just to make sure, stand on one foot, with the other foot tucked into your crotch.
Now hold it...
(I'll get back to you and tell you when to stop. Soon.)
:smt083  :anim_lol:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No, no, no, *Eli*...
> You're supposed to turn _the computer_ over.
> 
> But that's OK-you've now qualified yourself to take a yoga class.
> ...


I have tried looking at it both ways. It looks raised no matter how I try to view it. 

Crazy.


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

OK, well here it is in original form, rotated 180 degrees. All I did was flip the picture. Since the mind expects to see light come from certain directions, any alterations to what it expects can create strange results.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Another "flippin'" tactic is to concentrate on only a small section of the letters, actually try to make your mind flip that small section, and then to look at the impression as a whole. If you can make your mind flip a small segment, the rest will "follow."

Nothing always works.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Another "flippin'" tactic is to concentrate on only a small section of the letters, actually try to make your mind flip that small section, and then to look at the impression as a whole. If you can make your mind flip a small segment, the rest will "follow."
> 
> Nothing always works.


Geez Steve, why didn't you just say this right away, very small sections of my brain have been "flippin" for years. For instance, in the latest picture no matter how I long I stare at it, the letters appear to be upside down now! Oh no, here comes the migraine.
Eli :smt082:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

.ilE ,melborp ruoy dnatsrednu t'nod I
 :anim_lol:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> .ilE ,melborp ruoy dnatsrednu t'nod I
> :anim_lol:


Roger that.
Eli :smt082
OK Steve, I'm "done" now. :smt083


----------

